# Disc Will Not Disc



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

OK GUYS , GOT EVERYTHING DONE TOOK OUT FOR A TEST RUN EVERYTHING WORKED GOOD , SO I THOUGHT WHEN I GOT TO THE POINT TO DISC THE LAND IT DIDNT , I ADDED 2 CENDER BLOCK AND IT WAS BETTER BUT STILL WOULDNT DIG INTO THE GROUND LIKE I WAS HOPEING , ANYONE WITH ANY IDEAS TO HELP , MY YARD IS NORMAL DIRT HOWEVER MY GRASS IS WOVEN TOGETHER LIKE A BASKET , DO I NEED TO BUILD A BLADE WITH TEETH AND RUN OVER IT FIRST OR AM I WAISTING MY TIME WITH THIS SETUP?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think it would work better to plow to break the sod and then disk to break it down further. I am not sure any disk is up to the task of sod busting.


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

as u can tell i am no farmer , this is new to me so i have no idea what to do first lol so ur saying plow everything at first then run over with disc , maybe i will try that and see ,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are the disk panels turned at an angle to each other such that they are not parallel. They must at an angle to each other to break up and toss the soil to the side. It helps if the soil is not real wet too. It is a process of going over and over the area with the disk to break up the dirt suface into a fine dirt. Normally disking is done after you plow or rotor till. My hunt lease clients use a disk to put in food plots like this without tilling. You may need to add more top weight as well.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

First thing you need to do is use a breaking plow that looks like this
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_34335_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1

That breaks the ground up, then you use the disc to chop the clots up to a finer clot, then you will need one of these
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_34353_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1

to finish the ground out with. I hope this helps


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok guys thanks for the advice and pics ,, i dont have either of the items show but will get that real soon . i knew if i had a question this group would come thru with the answers , thanks 
i;ll be back lol


----------



## OneWelder (May 6, 2008)

SOMETIMES you can run the disks parallel. They will penetrate deeper than go back with them at angle - also try harrowing in a figure 8 pattern- if this works you would not have to buy a plow- depends on soil
2 cement blocks may not be enough


----------

